# progress is slow



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i know your all getting fed up with screaming give it time, 

tonight i put my hnad in and held it there braced myself, she isnt biting like you said she is feeling her feet, but it still herts i kept it there as long as i could, she is more than happy to hop on my jumper, i cover my whole hand with it and she hops on im not scared of her as she cnt bite through a jumper,and she seems relaxed, thing is i dont thnk its me she is bonding with me its the stick of millet i have in my hand,

do you think i should carry on using my jumper if ths is what she is happy with? or try again with my hand ? 

she missed her footing the other day stepping up and i think this un nerved her a bit 

i really am trying i just feel like she is a bird  and not a friend,


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

There really is no magic cure, the more you show that you are scared of her the more she will play on it. There's no point in pulling your jumper over your hands, that way she will never get used to your hands. Just read through all the advice that you have been given and take notice...............it takes time and you are rushing it.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i am doing everything i am being asked ? i thought i was doing well keeping my hand n one place till she was ready to come to me let her nibble away at it to make sure it was safe, talking slowly to her, how much slower can i go ? 

i am really trying to take advice and i know there is no magic cure i am really trying here

i did what i could and tryed to do what i was advised to do yet i doit and get told im gogin to fast ?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would only use your hand as well. It does take quite some time to bond. I read in one of my bird magazines that a bird can take a year to fully bond to a person. Remember they are prey animals and we are the predators


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

elijahfan said:


> i am doing everything i am being asked ? i thought i was doing well keeping my hand n one place till she was ready to come to me let her nibble away at it to make sure it was safe, talking slowly to her, how much slower can i go ?
> 
> i am really trying to take advice and i know there is no magic cure i am really trying here
> 
> i did what i could and tryed to do what i was advised to do yet i doit and get told im gogin to fast ?


I am not sure we know what you want us to say, you have asked for advice and its been given you need to take things slow and have patience there is really not more we can say about it without repeating ourselves over and over. 

Bonding with birds can take weeks and sometimes months and with some it never happens the way we want it to you have to keep in mind that yes they are tame but they are still birds and some will do what comes natural to them and you have to either accept them the way they are or you don't I am not saying give up trying but you have to not try and get worked up or discouraged so easily.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i was just keeping you updated, yes its slow but i didn't expect it be any other way, 

point is i have solved why she is doing what she is doing, and am trying to sort it, 

the advice on the jumper was nice thanks, i will try an not use it, 

i expect all of you at one point of another has felt a bit diss heartened now and then , 

problem is seems to me i type something and if i am feel down or negative i get told it will take time i know this, a bit of encouragement would have been nice, maybe tell what i did do right ? this is my first bird and i am very nervous about bites, yet i am trying o lover come this to help me and my bird


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Sometimes it's difficult to read the way you mean it, when it's just words on a screen. I'm glad you are making progress and I'm sure that it will all come together for you eventually.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yes i understand this 

i will see if i can record the sound i get from her, and see if any of you can figuer it out, its cant be for food as she does it everytime somthing new goes in the cage ? 

the noise its self doesnt bother me too much but the investigating lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It still could be begging for food, baby birds as young as yours will make that noise at everything and everyone, one of mine use to do it all the time for weeks when she was young even if you walked by her she would do it.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

its sounds more caty like she is hssing like cats do when they are annoyed, 

i know you wil la be anoyed with me for saying this but i might have to sell her, i can get one with her and to be fair to her she needs a home where she will be played with and got out of the cage for a fly, i ahve not stoped crying over it all day, if anyone one here is willing to give me somthing towards her and can pick her up i would be wiling to sell, not happy but i think its best for me and the bird


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not annoyed with you I am just trying to understand, did you do any research before you got the bird, hissing is also normal some tiels do it a lot my Georgie does it all the time a year later and she still hisses at me when I get her to step up once she realizes it doesn't work on me she stops, you have not given your cockatiel enough time to adjust you have only had her a few days.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i have spoken with plukie through pm, 

and have decided to give it another go i am gogin to make a thread of progress, i think its me that had the problem not her, i put my hand in the cage this morning she steped up and started palying with my braclets, she only seems to make the noise around millet yet will more than happly eat it, 

i thin inn this case i need to br trained not the bird, who now as a new name which she seems to like lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried just opening her cage and letting her come out on her own? It seems as though you want the bird to do what you want and are not allowing the bird to be a bird. If you are worried about her playing with your braclets take them off. I think the fact that she plays with them shows she is not afraid of YOU. She's even trying to play with you!!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  yeah i hae done this, she fly out either on to me or the locker top, we are getting on muc better now


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's good! if she's flying to you she likes you.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

that's good  if she flies around the living room and i put my arm up she will land, i put my arm up to stop her landing on my head, she has a few landing spots 

i think we are getting there she is getting brave but got scared earlier and flew straight up to my shoulder, i don't know what scared her she looked as if she could hear something i mode and she freaked out, maybe she was in a day dream i don't know?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You know...preening your hair is an act of love for a cockatiel. Pairs will sit together and one will reach the spots that the other can't typically the top and back of the head and around the neck. Jojo playing with your hair is just him telling you he likes you enough to try to get the pinfeathers and mites off of you. It's actully a good step towards bonding. If you don't allow this loving gesture from Jojo your sending a message that says "you're really not the one for me"


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i do allow it for a while,i just worry im am gunna get poop in my hair lol, i ahe shut the cage for the night and god is he letter me know she doesnt like it, thing is its getting really dark in the room, and even with light she cant see as well and i worry she is gunna fly into something


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think you are really doing anything wrong, so just keep on going like you decided.

I keep my birds clipped so I don't have the flying issues. There is just no way in my house because of the open layout to have unclipped birds, so I am stuck keeping them clipped. I don't allow mine on my head cuz I don't want them getting tangled in my hair, so if for some reason they end up their (not very often) I just take them off right away...mine step up on to my hand when I put it up by my head.

My tiel loves to sit on my shoulder as much as he possibly can, so I think you should just expect that. Mine hisses just like a cat sound when he is scared. He does not like me to show him things...for example if I hold something in my hand and bring it close to him, he hisses...I have done it with millet which he loves to eat if it is hanging in his cage if I move it to him with my hand, he hisses. Same with toys, in the cage fine but if I hang it from my hand, hiss.

Sometimes if they are going through a molt they will be more bitey too cuz they are ouchy from their new feathers growing in.......


----------

